# mix and match different clips?



## RunnerStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

I don’t know if its taboo or not, but can you mix and match different clips?
Thule always gets the Lamb clip, and I love it on him. However, strangers always call him a “she” and it drives me up the wall..!
In an attempt to make him a little more masculine looking, I would like to change it up a bit. I’ve joked about giving him a Mohawk for months and now I’m serious. I also want to shave his ears. When I asked my groomer what she thought, she suggested a German clip. I don’t like how full the Greman looks, or how the tail looks. So what I thinking of doing is: keep the Lamb body, shape the top knot into a Mohawk and shave the ears like the German clip?
Any thoughts?!?

Has anyone done this or something similar to what I’m thinking? 
Has anyone mixed and matched different clips for a hybrid clip?

Pics too please..


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas has most commonly been in a kennel or lamb clip with a full tail and shaved ears. You can do whatever the hell you want!










And him now (I normally grow them long in the winter)


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Unless you are showing your poodle or using him for grooming competitions... he can look like whatever you want him to look like! You can even slap on a nice mustache to go along with his mohawk. Whatever hybrid-clip you choose, just make sure it is still groomed nicely.

My boy is in a "German" look right now with shaved ears. He does not have a lot of length on his body. It's about an inch of hair but he still looks good. I also didn't shave his tail short, but it is still a carrot tail. His pics are on another thread: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/17400-leroy-shaved-face-ears.html

I have given him two types of mohawks: one really poofy and big, another skinny and short. I think a lamb clip, with a mohawk and shaved ears will look great! Shaved ears really accentuate the mohawk!

You can also get different looks on the shaved ear based on what blade length is used. The "German" shaved look Leroy has right now (avatar pic) is done with a #10, and his hair grows really fast so it will look fuller in no time.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, also wanted to add I took Leroy to the dog park to show off his shaved ears and new blue collar. Someone FINALLY called him a boy. But then when that person's dog was chasing Leroy, he said "Go get her!" and quickly apologized and corrected himself and said "Er, I mean go get him!" - SOOOO, no matter what clip you put your poodle in, people will still call them a girl lol. I've gotten used to it. You know, all persian cats are girls too??


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Essentially, yeah, a Lamb with the ears and tail shaved becomes sort of an "easy" version of the German. I say "easy", because in grooming competition, the German is fully hand scissored to make the body just a bit shorter than the legs. It's the same relative look, in other words, it's just the execution that's different, just as the Lamb is sort of the pet version of the Sporting clip that is allowed in special Veteran classes at dog shows (or at any UKC show). Your groomer will probably use blades/clipper combs unless she regularly does full hand scissored jobs. It will still look nice, either way.









This is a VERY plush German from a competition (not mine! I never remember where I steal pics from). Longer than most people leave it, but on this dog its very nice. The tail is also fairly plush, but scissored to a nice "carrot" shape.









This one is a bit less hair, a little more similar to how a pet version might come out. This one has a much shorter shaved tail.

When the ears are shaved, the topknot really looks more like a mohawk, so you may not even want to quite shave in a real narrow mohawk until you see what this looks like. Personally, I find the German is a very masculine clip while still poodley and elegant. I love it! Shaving in a narrow human-like mohawk, actually taking a blade into the skull part, they sort of lose the elegance and turn toward goofy. Which is also fine, if you're into that, but if you don't, it takes a while to grow back!

ETA: Ooops, I misread your OP that you didn't like the tail as that you didn't know what it looked like. Sorry! You can do the tail however you like! The main thing to remember is that poodles don't have rules!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with lavillerose. Mohawks take a long time to grow back. If you still want a more mohawk look but kind of full poodle topknot, here's Leroy with his grown-out mohawk (with mustache and without). The ears are still "short" but not shaved.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I mix and match all the time 

Lilah has a combo modified conti and dutch - sounds weird but it works for Lilah!


----------



## RunnerStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies..!
So I went with the Lamb body clip, and the German head clip. I’m really happy with it.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

That haircut is super adorable!!! *ahem* I mean, he is one handsome dude lol.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I know some people have a particular aversion to old threads. I don't know why. I stumbled upon this one and thought it might be fun to carry it further. I think it's an interesting and fun concept perhaps to mix and match styles. I've just now changed Matisse's style. But of course, it's a home job and would likely be much better looking had it been a pro job. Maybe next time. Anyhow, do any of you clip your dogs into styles where you take a little from this one and a little from that one? 

I'm going to do a little more looking around for pictures and such when I get back from going to the grocery store and doing some chores. See if you can find something you'd consider trying out on your dog or if you have done something unique, show us.


----------



## FlyingNimbus (Jun 1, 2014)

When I clip Nim I rarely follow a certain clip exactly, I always modify it whether it be a fuzzy face, long/ short ears or long hair on his legs. I tried an asian inspired clip with him not long ago. I don't think I've ever clipped him like I'm suppose to and don't think I ever will! He's like my canvas hehe In the future if I have another I'd probably keep her in a proper clip


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's clip is a hybrid clip....Hers is half Scandavian or Puppy Lion Clip (no bracelets on front half) and half Modified Conti(rear half) I love fluff, but it was toooooo much brushing all the time, so I shaved her butt down and just left bracelets! We call it a 'Kinda Continental Lion Clip'! LOL! Still lots of hair but half the brushing!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I do my girls in what I feel suits them. I always thought it was funny that I had three poodles who looked nothing like one another. I also laughed when somebody would ask me if I could groom their poodles for them like mine. I have NO ability to "force" a poodle's hair into a certain style, I just go along with what their hair and body tells me to do... 
Tangee was the first one that I had that I did not grow topknot on, I was shocked at how strange she looked with a tied topknot, so I just went with what was right for her....


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a good thread to bring back to life...I was just thinking that question. So, do you think you can do a German clip head with bracelets or would that be weird?


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> This is a good thread to bring back to life...I was just thinking that question. So, do you think you can do a German clip head with bracelets or would that be weird?


So, basically a sporty, tighter ModConti with clipped ears and tail? Potentially very nice IMO. Interesting mix between the poofy the no-nonsense.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> This is a good thread to bring back to life...I was just thinking that question. So, do you think you can do a German clip head with bracelets or would that be weird?


I'm not sure. I know they must come up with these clips and make them so they'll be balanced a certain way or artistically pleasing to most eyes. So in some cases mix and match might work and in other cases it just might not. I'm really not sure. Maybe the way they do all the various areas on the dog is meant to enhance or compliment the other areas so they all go together to make a whole picture of balance and style. 

The pictures on post #5 show quite a glamorous and full, dense looking coat...lots of hair to comb through though for me. I want very low maintenance at this time. So I wonder too, if what I did to Matisse is "balanced." lol. His ears are short, his top knot is almost a Mohawk. (maybe should have done that a little softer with a 45 degree angle on the edges by his ears. And his leg hair is only slightly longer than his body hair. I use to not be a fan of the German. But now I'm starting to kind of like it. Funny. He still sports his little roundish pom on his tail though. It probably isn't in character with the rest of him. But oh well...I can't quite part with that yet. 

I think it helps make for a more stylish look to have those parallel lines on the sides of the legs so they form a nice shape. Some of the videos I've seen demonstrate that. And then of course, I look at some videos after I already hacked at poor Matisse and think...now, why didn't I look at this first. LOL!

I guess there's no harm, no foul when we experiment. We can always wait a little while and try something else. 

I am loving the short ears. He looks really cute when he looks at me...just so different...more perky or something. But I'm not really sure what to do about his legs. I really don't want a long, thick bunch of hair to have to go through. But it does look nice.

So you could try the leg bracelets and see what happens.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, there is no harm in trying different things, hair always, always grows back on our poodles.
I am dreading though - I have come to the realization that I went too low on the legs with Timi's front bracelets - that is going to look pretty nasty growing in :-(


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

So I am thinking a German head, short clipped body, bell bottom legs, and of course fluffy long curly tail. I.think balance has flown out the window but may try it anyway. 

I think I am being inspired by Rain the poodle, except with short ears.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Great thread! I love seeing what others are doing with their dogs clips! Stella is in a Modified Lamb (we kinda just made up the name). I did not want to shorten her neck or topknot/ears when she started going through her coat change at 10 months. I wanted to keep her in her show puppy cut because I love the look but had to shorted things a bit during the "change". My groomer told me that the neck/topknot/ears and the hair below the hocks take the longest to regrow so if I wanted the puppy cut again we needed to leave the hair long there. So she blends the neck down into the body. I leave her a lot longer than most pet owners but I love to groom her and she loves it too so it works for us. The people that we visit during her Therapy visits just love her long soft hair! 
I ideally wanted her to grow up into a Modern trim but my groomer says we have to wait a bit to see if her coat texture (after coat change is done) can pull it off. Pictures below are of Stella at her first cut down at the groomer to start the "Modified Lamb" at 10 months old (she loves her groomer!) and last picture is after a home bath/blow out before I put her topknot up about 4 months later. .


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I kind of make up my own styles as I go along. I never really plan anything out ahead of time, I just stick the clippers to them and hope whatever my mind creates looks okay lol.

I thought bracelets were a little too girly, but didn't want stick legs so I blended in these leg warmer looking things.



And then I got sick of them after 6 weeks and blended them into flared legs



This winter I'm hoping to create my own version of the scandi or some type of lion cut on Yuki...or maybe a conti. Atticus has had every style imaginable, but now that his hair is very thin and wispy I can't do much with it anymore


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz is in a Miami, which suits her very well--she's slender and feminine. Blue is in a short clip all over, except for his ears, which are nice and full. I've thought about putting him in a Miami, too, but he's so masculine, especially compared to Jazz, that I'm afraid he'd just look like a boy in a dress.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I love this thread! It's so interesting. I'm thinking of doing a retro lion cut or maybe a more blended dutch clip. Bracelets or no bracelets??? Who knows!

Of course the mohawk, goatee ears & tail will stay! Hmm... what to do with his body & legs...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Legs&Leashes said:


> I love this thread! It's so interesting. I'm thinking of doing a retro lion cut or maybe a more blended dutch clip. Bracelets or no bracelets??? Who knows!
> 
> Of course the mohawk, goatee ears & tail will stay! Hmm... what to do with his body & legs...


Oh that would be fun to see a before and after photo once you decide to do it. Will his legs be short or rather long or thick hair? I guess it depends on the over all look as to whether bracelets would look good or not. Hmm...I'm just not sure. 

I finally grew Matisse's leg hair out so he had a pretty nice modified German clip I guess you could call it. But then he started becoming too much work...tangles and I've developed a real aversion to too much brushing. (got majorly burned out with the show coat and now if they get one tangle, it's "off with that hair!!!") So, now he's got short hair on his legs and I don't like it. ROFLOL! I'm so mad I cut all that off. On the other hand though....So, I'm grying to figure out something to do also when it grows a little. Also, winter is coming and thicker hair makes sense.

So, is the arteeeest about to pick up the palate and brush and get to work on that retro lion clip? Remind me to look if I forget to get back here. I seem to forget lately, as I have a lot going on right now. I'd really like to see what you come up with.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I really like his new haircut!  I just clip whatever way I want it. Actually I don't do it since I have arthritis, but I go to groomers who will do what I want in the way of what to make him look like. 

My Spoo is cream/white and was constantly getting the girl thing. So I added a beard, just on his chin, about 1 1/5 inches long, with a clean face. People are fascinated with it and I get and overhear lots of comments. Seldom is he called a she anymore. 

One little boy told his dad he knew my dog was a boy because he has a beard Sometimes when people say something like 'oh wow look he has a beard', I tell them I like my men with beards. That normally gets a chuckle.


----------

